# FR: even though I was scared



## swordfish123

My teacher said that you should use subjonctif when using bien que but she said it was okay if we didn't as we haven't learned it yet. I would like to know how to properly use the subjonctif for the sentence "Je gagnais la course dans la photo bien que j'avais peur". 
Any suggestions


----------



## valskyfrance

swordfish123 said:


> My teacher said that you should use subjonctif when using bien que but she said it was okay if we didn't as we haven't learned it yet. I would like to know how to properly use the subjonctif for the sentence "Je gagnais la course dans la photo bien que j'avais peur".
> Any suggestions


 
hello,
can you give this sentence in english please


----------



## swordfish123

I won the race in the photo even though I was scared


----------



## valskyfrance

swordfish123 said:


> I won the race in the photo even though I was scared


 
Sur la photo, je gagnais la course, bien que j'avais peur.


----------



## swordfish123

Doesn't that only say "In the photo, I won the race, good"?


----------



## joueurdebasson

This is a fairly complicated question. Judging from the imperfect tense, the photo was taken during the race and not at the end. Therefore we're not sure if you won or not. This might change the tense in the main clause. Leaving it as it is, with the imperfect, in formal written French the dependent clause should be in the pluperfect subjunctive which today is only used in very formal french. 
"Je gagnais la course dans la photo bien que j'eusse eu peur."
Now, the pluperfect subjunctive is typically replaced by the perfect subjunctive.
"je gagnais la course dans la photo bien que j'aie eu peur."


----------



## janpol

En français et en anglais, cette phrase demeure obscure... Il n'y a guère qu'un peu de contexte qui puisse apporter un peu de clarté...


----------



## joueurdebasson

From how you translated the sentence, I would say:

"J'ai gagné la course bien que j'aie eu peur."


----------



## swordfish123

About the photo, it is just before the race has started. 

So should I use the pluperfect subjunctive or the perfect subjunctive?


----------



## joueurdebasson

I would say:
"J'ai gagné la course bien que j'aie eu peur."
But we should probably wait for the opinion of some native speakers.


----------



## valskyfrance

joueurdebasson said:


> I would say:
> "J'ai gagné la course bien que j'aie eu peur."
> But we should probably wait for the opinion of some native speakers.


 
Oui. ça me semble être la meilleure solution.
... bien que j'*ai* eu peur


----------



## joueurdebasson

valskyfrance,
Why is this not in the subjunctive?


----------



## swordfish123

My french teacher said that it would be in subjuctive. In addition, doesn't the beginning suppose to be in imparfait because I won isn't a completed action?


----------



## valskyfrance

joueurdebasson said:


> valskyfrance,
> Why is this not in the subjunctive?


 
Yes you're right. Sorry. 

Bien que j'*aie* eu peur.


----------



## joueurdebasson

As for the tense of the first verb, it should be passé composé, because the action was completed. The structure of the sentence, however, should probably be changed since the sentence isn't very clear. I suggest:
"J'ai gagné la course, qui est le sujet de cette photo, bien que j'aie eu peur."


----------



## Thomas1

Well, _bien que_ is by the rule used with the subjunctive and I would generally recommend that one should always use it so when learning French, and especially in a test. 
However, there is something interesting I have just found, which may explain valskyfrance's choice of the indicative:
♦ _Loc. conj._ _Bien que._ [S'emploie avec un verbe gén. au subj., except. à l'ind. ou au cond. dans la lang. fam., littér.; s'emploie aussi avec un part. prés. ou un adj. p. ell. du verbe; marque la concession] (Quasi-)synon. _encore que, malgré, quoique_ : 13. Ne faudrait-il _quand même_ pas lui faire une petite visite, *bien *_qu'_il soit aussi distant et insensible qu'un cadavre?
G. Duhamel, _Chronique des Pasquier,_ Le Combat contre les ombres, 1939, p. 10.
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/bien

Hope it clears the matter a bit. 

Tom


----------



## janpol

"bien que j'aie eu peur"
ou bien, pour éviter d'avoir à se poser la question : "malgré ma peur", "en dépit de ma peur"


----------



## donques

You say that the picture is taken just before the race, this would imply that you were still afraid. This type of background condition uses an imperfect tense not pluperfect; I think therefore that in the concessive clause the verb should be the present subjunctive. .....bien que j'aie peur


----------

